# RecipeDB - Teninch Dampfbier



## Weizguy

Teninch Dampfbier  Ale - Vienna  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes recipe from BYO (July-Aug 2006).Hit 67°C mash temp. Mashout with 10 litres boiling water to achieve appropriate mash temp of 76 °C.Hall. Mitt. added for 15 min at flame out for a nice hop aroma and flavour. Pitched @ 20°C on 1/12, 5 daze before the NSW case sap on 6/12. Fridge set to 21°C, 24 litres of wort pitched with 1.6 litres. Bottled late on 5/12 with 150g pale DME, for the swap on 6/12.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.42 kg Weyermann Pilsner    1.5 kg Weyermann Munich I       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      35 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 0mins)    21 g Pearle (Pellet, 8.0AA%, 45mins)       Yeast     1600 ml Wyeast Labs 3068 - Weihenstephan Weizen         25L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.045 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 16.3 IBU   Efficiency 72%   Alcohol 4.42%   Colour 10 EBC   Batch Size 25L     Fermentation   Primary 4 days   Secondary 4 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Weizguy

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Teninch Dampfbier


I'll be brewing this again soon, as it seems to be a nice quaffer, as it's a Bavarian-style steam beer.
It's a warm fermented low-bitterness pilsner.
Prime low and drink early (and probably fast, too).
This is a peasant's ale and a make-do style, similar to the California Steam beer style, for people who could not afford refrigeration and a lot of hops, except this one uses a weizen yeast instead of a lager yeast.

I'll get back here once it's ready for tasting, but the potential is great! :beerbang:


----------



## Weizguy

Brewing this again tomorrow. Should be good for Summer guzzling.
Been a while since I brewed this, but got motivated again yesterday, and picked up the ingredients from the Brewman today.
Scaled up to a 40 litre batch, and W3638 (Bavarian Wheat yeast) substituted, as I'm planning another Weissbier soon, using Briess Bavarian wheat DME and maybe some Southern Cross hops.

Please follow along. Brewing notes and tasting notes to be added.


----------



## wobbly

Dosen't appear to be in the recipe data base - another MIA!!!

Wobbly


----------



## Weizguy

Recipe is here, in the "What are you brewing II" thread. I got some good feedback in the NSW 2008 Xmas case swap here and here too and a few following posts.
Stuffed if I know what happened to my Recipe in the Database, as it was there yesterday morning.

If I recreate it, is it possible that a Moderator can merge this with the discussion topic which is auto-created?

Nice opportunity to necro a thread too.

Edit: Please try this link to the recipe Database (edit-edit: page 24 of the Ales listings, in case the link again again becomes useless), and post your comments/thoughts/wonderment. (Wobbly, your pants are on fire. Just because the search function can't find the recipe, doesn't mean that a human search cannot. QED)


----------



## MHB

I remember the first version of this one, interesting beer, sort of what you get when Germans go Farm House should be a cracker with the warmer weather coming.
Mark


----------



## Weizguy

MHB said:


> I remember the first version of this one, interesting beer, sort of what you get when Germans go Farm House should be a cracker with the warmer weather coming.
> Mark


The style is a "make-do with what you got" farmhouse/ peasant beer. What the bogans (the poorer bogans, not the cashed-up ones) would be drinking if they made an all-grain German ale.


----------



## Weizguy

Brewed 15/11. No-chilled. Pitched 30/11. Due to issues with fridge temp controller, this fermented at 4°C for the first week. I set the fridge back to 21°C on 5/12, but the temp only rose to 16 and then 18. On 8/12, the beer was only 40% attenuated, and 2.5%.
12/12- Refractometer says 6.0 Brix (1.009 corrected s.g). 5.1% abv 80.8% apparent attenuation
24/12 - Finally kegged and bottled. 19 litre keg, 10 litre keg and sundry 500 ml bottles.

Kegs (19l and 9l) were placed in the keg freezer and carbonated at 20 PSI overnight.

Today the beer is mid-dark gold and smells lightly hoppy, malty (in a Munich way) with some mild phenolics from the yeast, and a bit flat and under-carbed.
Flavour has Hallertau up front, with a dry malty finish and lingering but mild bitterness and malt. Too much bittering hops, but still quite balanced. Quite easy to drink.
MHB, Interested in a sample?

Sorry but, as a mate says, you don't taste the first one, as it just whets the appetite.


----------



## Weizguy

Sampling tonight. OK, so I filled beer jug, but it's disappearing like it was only a taster.
Results:
White creamy thick head, which fades slowly in my glass.
Colour is pale-mid gold and slightly hazy. Alluring.
Aroma has lots of fruit, mostly apples and malt, floral hops, light fruity alcohol, spicy mild cinnamon and pepper.
Biscuity malt character in the aroma comes through in the flavours.
Fruity/ malty balanced character with mild floral hop flavour with some mild peppery phenolics definitely invites you back for another sip. Just enough phenols to complement, not overwhelm the beer.
Medium body and some slickness on the palate, and then a dry, malty, biscuity, slightly bitter finish makes this a taste you want to repeat.
As the beer warms, some bready character supplements the fruit and malt.
A great balanced warm weather session ale, which is now gone. (*Don't worry - just the 3 middies, more in the keg).



Edit: Pic added

Hope this entertains and educates.
Les


----------



## Mardoo

Sounds awesome. It's definitely booted out someone towards the top of the brew list.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

On the list! Be good to have this next to an Altbier on tap....


----------



## Weizguy

You won't regret it. I polished off a 1.2 litre glass boot full tonight, and bottled a couple of plastics (700 odd ml) for a comp and a mate at work.
When you make a good beer, you gotta share, unless it's absolutely awesome. Then tell NO-ONE!


----------



## Brewman_

Hey Les,

I recall discussing this one with you some time back.

Sitting here thinking.. mmm, wouldn't mind one of those. A beer style that is off centre - something different.

Thanks for the thorough commentary and tasting notes.

I don't think there are too many brewers that don't share their awesome beers. It's why we are here as Brewers.

Cheers Steve


----------



## Brewman_

Hi Les,

Been hot here and I have been flat out. Just cracked a beer, and was the Dampfbier you so kindly left me.

Was sipping it thinking, if the peasants were drinking this, at least they had some quality beer in their life. Really enjoyed that. Fruit, spice, some malt and all things nice. Prompted me to go look at the recipe again. Was that fermented with the 3068 Weinsptephan, starting cold?

If it was that yeast I would not have picked it. was surprised when I saw that.

Thanks again.

Cheers Steve


----------



## Weizguy

Brewman_ said:


> Hi Les,
> 
> Been hot here and I have been flat out. Just cracked a beer, and was the Dampfbier you so kindly left me.
> 
> Was sipping it thinking, if the peasants were drinking this, at least they had some quality beer in their life. Really enjoyed that. Fruit, spice, some malt and all things nice. Prompted me to go look at the recipe again. Was that fermented with the 3068 Weinsptephan, starting cold?
> 
> If it was that yeast I would not have picked it. was surprised when I saw that.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Cheers Steve


You know I favour the W3638 Bavarian Wheat yeast.
Was grateful that you allowed me to collect my grist today, and drop off those beers for the comp too.

Glad you enjoyed it. Definitely a cold start at 4°C for the first week. The yeast actually had started it's work and was sprtizy, but malty when I sampled some, so I might ferment the next Weizen with a cooler start (go back to the 30 degree rule).

*Edit: Yeah, I agree that it's a hybrid beer much more than a peasant ale. Not a nasty compromise at all.

Got some other feedback today that the Dampfbier is similar to Redback (I gave him a stubbie). Difficult to believe there's no wheat in it.


----------



## Mardoo

Wow. 4C! I missed that in my first read.


----------



## Weizguy

and the results are in:
1st place Specialty (Other) - Newcastle Show Homebrew Competition
Just got pipped for BOS coz no-one (judges) knew what the beer was meant to be like (they just knew it was clean/ nice).


----------



## MHB

Judged this in both the flight and in the BOS round - it was the clear winner in the flight and a very close second in the BOS. As mentioned its hard when you don't have a style descriptor to judge against, it moves the process toward the subjective, rather than the objective evaluation that most judges are trained to do.
I think it says a lot about the beer that it did as well as it did given the handicap.

Very much in the "Farmhouse" family with some interesting typical wheat beer characters, mega session-able and a beer that I might have to brew for myself in the not too distant...

Well done Les, and to the other brewers that put up some top beers
Mark


----------



## kaiserben

I remember going to a few Dampfbier Brewpubs while in Germany many years ago. 

I remember this place: "Dampf - Das Borbecker Brauhaus" in Essen. 

Drinks menu (Dampfbiers on page 2): http://www.dampfe.de/download/speisenkarten/dampfe_getraenkenkarte_englisch.pdf

And here's their takeaway bottles (to see the colour and clarity), http://www.dampfe.de/essen_und_trinken_ausser_haus.html 

I'm pretty sure I also did all-you-can-eat schnitzel at this place. h34r:

EDIT: And yeah - I'm keen to give the recipe a try.
I'd rather keep it authentic and not do the 4C ferment start, but it sounds like you've made this a few times, Les? And that the 4C start one was easily the best Dampf you've made?


----------



## Weizguy

I have only made this 3 or 4 times, and the 4°C start was an accident as I had a jumble of fridge wires, after a flood, and the probe was stuck in the wrong fridge that wasn't turned on. The ferment temp is recommended to be about 25°C.

Next time I will try a start at 16°C for 2 days and increase to 24 or 25 to finish out fairly quickly. I read that the ferment usually only goes for 3 or 4 days at the Erste Dampfbier-brauerei in Zwiesel.

Was happy with the other times I made this beer. One was an NSW case swap IIRC, and I would not have started the ferment cool, back then.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Les the Weizguy said:


> The style is a "make-do with what you got" farmhouse/ peasant beer. What the bogans (the poorer bogans, not the cashed-up ones) would be drinking if they made an all-grain German ale.


Keen to brew this soon and in light of the "making-do", do you think some Spalt in place of the Perle (adjusted for AA%) would fit well in this beer or would it bring too much spice/character?


----------



## Weizguy

I like Perle and Spalt, and in the peasant spirit can only see it being a flexible option.
I'll be happy to hear your results.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Brewing this tomorrow with Spalt! Specs nearly identical otherwise other than adjustment for efficiency


----------



## warra48

I tasted this beer tonight.

Fabulous, like a maltier Altbier, but overlaid with Wheat Beer yeast esters.

Easy to drink. Would be easy to drink too much of.

:chug: :kooi:


----------



## Weizguy

I hoped that the Brew Club would like me to bring the growler along last night.
Glad that most liked it.
I think it's on the turn, with some acetic character creeping in. That appears to be an environmental factor here in my swamp.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Brew day was smooth. Bit under gravity but bit over volume.

Smelled amazing! Great colour! Ended up with more cube hopped hallertau mit than planned but sure thats ok...

Looking very much forward to it


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Been thinking about what yeast to throw at it, then it donned on me. I have more than one cubes worth! So main cube will get the WLP351 and the other WLP300 (cos I love the banana from that yeast). Should have this fermenting in the next fortnight


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Just tapped my 9L keg of the batch fermented with wlp300. At bottling sample time I preferred the wlp300 less than the wlp351. But that's all out the window now with no direct comparison, what a lovely brew. The Spalt is playing extremely well with the slight banana phenolics. Colour is very pleasant 'deep' straw. Small ring of head following the liquid level.

I was going to take this to the swap along with the wlp351 batch that's in bottles as my swap beer, might be selfish and keep the 9L keg here on tap.

I'd go out on a limb and say this is THE quaffable wheat beer for the non-wheat beer drinkers out there!


----------



## Weizguy

I'll be making a much larger batch of this for Summer.
Wondering now, how would this fare in the NSW beer comp?


----------



## Mardoo

I'm wondering how it would fare in my belly! Had some of DJ_L3thAL's version that was guzzleable.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Thanks Mardoo! I just submitted the wlp351 batch in the VIC case swap, keen to get some feedback from the fellas too [emoji106]


----------



## TheWiggman

Two thumbs up from me. Liked it so much here I am looking up the recipe.



DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I'd go out on a limb and say this is THE quaffable wheat beer for the non-wheat beer drinkers out there!


That's me, I haven't come across a wheat beer I like but would be happy with this on tap any day.


----------



## Weizguy

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Thanks Mardoo! I just submitted the wlp351 batch in the VIC case swap, keen to get some feedback from the fellas too [emoji106]


Lethal, some feedback on your results would be great.

I brewed another batch recently but this time in the spirit of the original, I used no temp control. However the beer was in my under-house area (bricked in and cooler than the house as verandahs provide shade in the front and rear).

Kegged last week and hopefully ready for the next comp. This one is more banana-flavoured than previous, but the balance is still great.

* Side note: I found some links to Dampfbier and have a strong issue with Colonial Brewing stating that the style disappeared into the history books by the late 20th century, as if they're solely responsible for bringing it back. Load of BS!

Back to what's important, i was searching for a list of descriptors for my comp entry, and when I'm finished I'll happily post it here if there's any interest. A little bit of history/background and some style/flavour guides that I can locate and verify from my own brewing.


----------



## TheWiggman

Mine's kegged and ready for drinking. Used WLP351, tettanger for bittering and hersbrucker late by memory. Once I find some space in the beer fridge it's next in line. Fortunately the cream ale is kicking goals so it can't be too far down the track.
Maybe I should enter mine alongside?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Les the Weizguy said:


> Lethal, some feedback on your results would be great.


I know Wiggman loved it. I loved it. The surprise of having phenolics and then a clean lager taste was something that most of the guys stated made it so interesting.

I thought the Spalt hops worked well. I'm kinda spewing that Summer is almost gone and I didn't brew another one.

Brewer tasting reviews post-case swap here:
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/91534-vic-2016-xmas-in-july-case-swap-tasting/?p=1385801
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/91534-vic-2016-xmas-in-july-case-swap-tasting/?p=1386636
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/91534-vic-2016-xmas-in-july-case-swap-tasting/?p=1386807
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/91534-vic-2016-xmas-in-july-case-swap-tasting/?p=1387104
...and some other comments onwards in the same thread.

Recipe here: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/91534-vic-2016-xmas-in-july-case-swap-tasting/?p=1387225


----------



## Weizguy

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I know Wiggman loved it. I loved it. The surprise of having phenolics and then a clean lager taste was something that most of the guys stated made it so interesting.
> 
> I thought the Spalt hops worked well. I'm kinda spewing that Summer is almost gone and I didn't brew another one.


I think you have plenty of time to brew another before the cool weather starts. I could send you a couple of bottles, but I can't see that lasting you for long. Certainly not long enough...

I'm very happy with my latest Dämpfbier brew (bottled off the tap from my keg), and I sampled some with the Brewman yesterday when dropping off my entries for the Newcastle Regional Show 2017. I am hopeful for a ribbon (Edit: ...despite the change of category, as there is no longer a Specialty- other category. Stupid BJCP almost seem to have excluded this beer).

Just SO drinkable, though.


----------



## Brewman_

Les the Weizguy said:


> I think you have plenty of time to brew another before the cool weather starts. I could send you a couple of bottles, but I can't see that lasting you for long. Certainly not long enough...
> 
> I'm very happy with my latest Dämpfbier brew (bottled off the tap from my keg), and I sampled some with the Brewman yesterday when dropping off my entries for the Newcastle Regional Show 2017. I am hopeful for a ribbon (Edit: ...despite the change of category, as there is no longer a Specialty- other category. Stupid BJCP almost seem to have excluded this beer).
> 
> Just SO drinkable, though.


Was very drinkable.

Well made beer Les, I think it will do well in the comp.

Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## TheWiggman

Here's my rendition. I have a habit of not taking gravity readings lately and I think I kicked some efficiency arse because it is FULL flavoured. Probably the most flavoursome beer I've brewed. Has that typical wheat beer aroma but after a few sips the aftertaste becomes this malty, full and sweet paradise. Not that dry phenolic 'bite' a wheat beer brings. I'd probably wind back the ABV next time (if I knew what it was) but this is otherwise a ripper beer that I can't understand​ people categorise as "could only have a few". 3 longnecks deep a few weeks ago and I was ready to take on any challenge. Just my wife and I at home so I crashed early instead.


----------



## Weizguy

I'm still enjoying the Dämpfbier I made in Mid-Jan this year.
Not sure how much is left in the 2nd keg, but the first one was empty over a month back. Oh, but there's the 9 litre Mytton Rodd keg that I bought (described as 10 litres)
Nice hop flavour, good clarity, and flavours. Great beer, but maybe this one was a little overly bitter (say 25, rather than 15). Only scored mid-30s at the Newcastle comp, but , soooooo yummy, and only 1.3 litres in the boot.


----------

